# AT&T Skyrocket (i727) soft brick using Odin 1.85



## uhuglue

Hey RootzWiki, I am in need of some assistance.

I have been trying to follow the procedure to pre-root my phone before installed the leaked ICS rom using the one-click odin method supplied here and on xda-developers. To begin, I was attempting to install the CWRecovery using Odin but encountered a problem. The NAND operation failed to write for whatever reason, so I tried to reset my phone to stock firmware.

Following the instructions here, using this stock rom I have been trying to reinstall the stock firmware but I these (1) (2) errors.

I am aware that the screen shown does in fact function as a download mode, but as shown in the second image, the NAND write fails. I have tried reinstalling samsung drivers, couple of reboots, and different USB ports (all directly from motherboard).

I could be a little bit retarded so if I'm doing something inconsistent with the guide please let me know. I would be mildly devestated if the phone was hard bricked and I'm hoping one of the kind members of this community could lend a hand. If you need more diagnostic information let me know what you need and I'll try to get it for you.


----------



## Snow02

You actually just odin recovery after installing ICS, then flash su from recovery. No "pre-root" necessary. Have you tried the ICS update yet?


----------



## uhuglue

> You actually just odin recovery after installing ICS, then flash su from recovery. No "pre-root" necessary. Have you tried the ICS update yet?


I have not, I'm just focused on getting stock reinstalled for now to confirm I haven't killed my phone. One-click ICS update returns a similar / duplicate error. I'm going to actually reinstall the drivers again and use another cable but I'm still doubtful.

Edit: Okay I guess I'm dumb, another cable / reinstall drivers (3rd time) seems to be working... SO FAR.

I will bump again if I encounter another problem

Edit 2: Successful flash to leaked ICS, do you mind explaining how to flash SU from recovery using odin? I have the superuser zip folder, which files to I throw it under in odin? (bootloader, pda, phone, or csc).


----------



## Snow02

uhuglue said:


> Edit 2: Successful flash to leaked ICS, do you mind explaining how to flash SU from recovery using odin? I have the superuser zip folder, which files to I throw it under in odin? (bootloader, pda, phone, or csc).


Root instructions: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1565126

And always use the pda slot unless instructed otherwise.


----------



## brkaras

I have a question...I have rooted my phone and flashed the ICS UCALC4 version and want to install the updated UCLD2 version. Do I have to root my phone again? Or can I just install the newer version??


----------



## beerhead

Id also like to know what's gonna happen when doing the next ICS update? And what's different? Since dong the update to my Skyrocket my phone has deff not acted the same.


----------



## brkaras

Ok I rooted my phone and installed the UCLD2 version of ICS on my phone. Much better than the previous which had too many bugs. My question is...the skyrocket is scheduled for the official ICS "sometime in the future" will my phone update to the official release if I have the leaked release on my phone currently????


----------

